
Rails Code Quality Checklist - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/09/rails-code-quality-checklist-here.html
======
fogus
And the linked checklist: [http://www.matthewpaulmoore.com/ruby-on-rails-code-
quality-c...](http://www.matthewpaulmoore.com/ruby-on-rails-code-quality-
checklist)

